
When Did Lightroom Get So Freaking Powerful? - LeoNatan25
https://iso.500px.com/when-did-lightroom-get-so-freaking-powerful/?utm_source=500px&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=may21_630AM_when-did-lightroom-get-so-freaking-powerful
======
mikehawkins
Absolutely - I'm a huge fan of Lightroom, especially with using a plug-in like
Silver FX.

Not sure about the other photographers out there - but I probably on turn to
Photoshop for 5% of my shots at most.

